# Game #40: Phoenix Suns (24-15) @ Atlanta Hawks (25-13) - 1/15



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

* When: Friday, 8PMEST/6PMMT/5PST
Where: Phillips Arena - Atlanta, GA 
TV:







*
*Previous Game: L 114-122 @ Indiana Pacers*











*Phoenix Suns (24-15) 

Starters: 








[PG] Steve Nash







[SG] Jason Richardson 








[SF] Grant Hill 









[PF] Amar'e Stoudemire







[C] Channing Frye * 



















* Atlanta Hawks (25-13)

Starters: 








[PG] Mike Bibby







[SG] Joe Johnson








[SF] Marvin Williams









[PF] Josh Smith







[C] Al Horford *




*_Victory Advisory_*








*Suns have been placed on.....OHS***!*​


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

:laugh: @ the picture.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Perfect pic for that too. Glad I found it. It goes with my all hot girl themes for the advisory labels.


----------



## MeirToTheWise (Nov 9, 2005)

Ahahaha. Nice ^_^


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

We'll probably g et killed tonight. Hawks are athletic as hell and most likely matchup with us.


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

Probably. But I think they've just been shamed into playing well


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

20-14, Suns with 2:27 left.

Hill off to fast start with 9 pts. Amare in foul trouble.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

25-17, Suns end of 1. Both teams missed a lot inside. Especially ATL. 1-11 at one point.

Lopez had a couple of monster put backs. Has 4 pts, 4 rebs. Too bad he produces once every 15 games. Jrich doing nice job on JJ.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

<3 our 2nd unit.

Dudley, Lopez, Amundson and Dragic all contributing this 2nd qrter. Dragic just went through lane and showed his exploded with the dunk.


33-21, Suns with 9:46 left.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

39-37, Suns with 5:47 left. Hawks went on 16-8 run.

Need to get Jrich back. Barbosa sucks. Nah, but he's clearly not himself.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

55-50, Suns at the half. 

Bad end to that 2nd qrter. Had 3 chances to score with clock going down, but Dragic made a nice spin move, short armed it, Horford got rebound, stolen by Dragic and Jrich missed wide open jumper.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Suns starters are flat in this 3rd. Offense is stagnant and their just shooting dumb shots. 

Also, can't make a 3 to save their lives. 1-10 so far.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

88-85, Suns with 5:33 left. Sort of an ugly 4th. ATL didn't score for the longest time. 


Been mostly Amare all qrter. Fighting hard down low, and getting fouled.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Nash is cold bolded

Then off a miss, Dragic grabbed the reb and went quick down the other end and nice feed to Hill, who got fouled.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Off Hawks miss, Nash gets rebound throws it down the court to a sprining Dragic who goes in for the jam. 

JJ throws up a dumb 3 pter. Reb Hill. 

TO Suns. 

Amare with nice adjustment and makes it. assist by Nash. 

98-94, Suns 40 secs left.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Ouch.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Amare missed first FT. Made 2nd. 

Then Crawford drains 28 fter from 3. Suns lose. 

Got. to. be. ****ing. kidding. me. Part of me just has to laugh at this now.


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

I don't even care anymore. Wake me up when the playoffs start.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

lol too many games?


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

Yeah man. It's too many up and downs..and the AS break isn't even here yet! I gotta stop paying such close attention


----------

